# NBBQA Convention Austin Texas



## Diva Q (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone going to this:?

http://nbbqa.org/_pdfs/2009_BBQ_Confere ... 121508.pdf


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok fine then Ill go by Myself. 



Looking forward to it in fact.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 31, 2009)

which seminars are you attending? I checked out the flyer and trying to decide what to attend.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a good time.

Austin is a party town for sure.  I have walked 6th st several times.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 31, 2009)

Not sure which seminars yet. Vlado bought me the full registration and the masters plus the BBQ restaurant tour.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 31, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Not sure which seminars yet. Vlado bought me the full registration and the masters plus the BBQ restaurant tour.


What a great guy!    Can I hide in your suitcase?    Have a good time.

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Jan 31, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":3iigmpfl]Not sure which seminars yet. Vlado bought me the full registration and the masters plus the BBQ restaurant tour.


What a great guy!    Can I hide in your suitcase?    Have a good time.

Pigs[/quote:3iigmpfl]

Vlado is indeed a great guy.


----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2009)

You've sure been traveling a lot, Danielle.

--John
(To the south, I notice.   )


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 3, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vlado is indeed a great guy.[/quote:2rw7uefu]
Yea he is, Griff. a few years back at Oink I was sitting with Vlado relaxing, and Diva was in the trailer (asleep    NOT) Had to be about 4 am  Flung open the door and yelled "are the temps alright?  He got up, checked them out (WSM's) "Yea" he said, then we had another beer!   8)    She sure does bring her A game to a comp!

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 11, 2009)

i believe both of you were consuming a lot of beer and um both of you were randomly snoring at different intervals of time LOL


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 18, 2009)

bloggin from Texas
http://www.divaqbbq.blogspot.com/


----------



## Unity (Feb 18, 2009)

It's fun to read about your experience, Danielle. Keep pumping those experts for whatever they're willing to tell you!   

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 19, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> i believe both of you were consuming a lot of beer and um both of you were randomly snoring at different intervals of time LOL


Too funny, but true.    Love hanging with the guy. Too cool of a pal to hang with a pit indeed! Look forward to this year at oink. 

John and Griff, going to be there? It was a blast last year!   

Don't worry, The "Coffee" Queen should be there ( Swine Lin) of Dave's team. ) she always goes to Tim Hortonts and gets a HUGE quantity of Coffee And goodies,   
Your the best, Lyn. 

Pigs
P.S Ooopappy and Nancy make a killer cup of joe!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 19, 2009)

Diva,

Detour thru Ar and pic up some pecan wood on your way back. :!:


----------



## Unity (Feb 19, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> John and Griff, going to be there? It was a blast last year!


Planning on it, starting with the judging class Thursday.   

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 19, 2009)

Great! Val and I will see ya there. Can we plan on going out for chow? Thursday before class?  I know of a great place up the street. (Clarence grill) Our treat. Every one is welcome. It's on me.   

Pigs


----------



## Unity (Feb 19, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great! Val and I will see ya there. Can we plan on going out for chow? Thursday before class?  I know of a great place up the street. (Clarence grill) Our treat. Every one is welcome. It's on me.
> 
> Pigs






--John
(I feel confident speaking for the group.)


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 20, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Diva,
> 
> Detour thru Ar and pic up some pecan wood on your way back. :!:



LOL yes I will have to do that just let me get my parachute so I can get there from the plane.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 21, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":38b42c9d]Diva,
> 
> Detour thru Ar and pic up some pecan wood on your way back. :!:



LOL yes I will have to do that just let me get my parachute so I can get there from the plane.[/quote:38b42c9d]

According to mapquest you would have passed within an 60 miels of Jonesboro.

You should take the adventurous route next time.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2009)

Pics are going up now and I think i am finally finished the texas blog entries. have to go back to my notes but I think we are done.


----------



## Impailer (Feb 22, 2009)

The pictures are now on the blog 

http://divaqbbq.blogspot.com/

and the rest on our website:

http://www.divaq.ca

go to Photo Galery and then to 2009 NBBQA Conference Pictures


----------

